# Beach jogger killed by plane



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 17, 2010)

> HILTON HEAD ISLAND, S.C. — The kit-built single-engine plane was gliding quietly as it came down for an emergency landing on a beach. Pharmaceutical salesman Robert Gary Jones, listening to his iPod while jogging, likely never saw or heard it before the aircraft hit him from behind Monday evening and killed him.


http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-gener...ills.Beachgoer/


----------



## Ryan (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow. Proof that sometimes, it's just your time to go.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 17, 2010)

Was he jogging with *AIR* Jordans? :huh:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AAARGH! (Mar 18, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> > HILTON HEAD ISLAND, S.C. — The kit-built single-engine plane was gliding quietly as it came down for an emergency landing on a beach. Pharmaceutical salesman Robert Gary Jones, listening to his iPod while jogging, likely never saw or heard it before the aircraft hit him from behind Monday evening and killed him.
> 
> 
> http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-gener...ills.Beachgoer/


The pilot couln't see him because the cockpit window was covered with engine oil.

What are the chances! They must be astronomical.

I agree. If it's your time, it's your time. But geeesh, this one would be tough to take.


----------

